# 8 Pointer with a 19in spread



## SkyyDragon355 (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my 3rd deer ever. Also my second buck.


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Nov 25, 2012)

Good shot, nice deer


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 25, 2012)

fine looking deer


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice buck.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 26, 2012)

A fine buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Alesis (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice buck....nice shot too!


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 26, 2012)

Great job... Hawkeye!


----------



## Stumper (Nov 28, 2012)

Way to go! Very nice buck, congrats!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice buck.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 28, 2012)

Good buck. Did you get him with your sidearm?


----------



## SkyyDragon355 (Nov 28, 2012)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Good buck. Did you get him with your sidearm?



No, I'm not that good.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Dec 6, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Deadringer (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice looking buck but did you shoot him on Mars?


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Dec 7, 2012)

Great Buck! for sure.


----------



## deadend (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadringer said:


> Nice looking buck but did you shoot him on Mars?



That's funny right there! I took the photo for SkyyDragon. It is in the parking area, GA red clay, not Mars!


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice buck


----------



## kmartin112888 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats on an awesome buck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice lookin wide rack. Reminds me of some of those Macon County bucks we hunted quite a few years ago. Congrats.


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats to u i love big 8's. Did u kill it in kennesaw.


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice


----------



## How2fish (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats great buck...but next one needs to be killed during the daytime..... really nice buck hope he is the 2nd of many more...


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Yellowshell (Feb 7, 2013)

Right on!


----------

